# Check this out



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

With a few chances this design would save a lot of headaches for some people like me.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=57_-U5Sx6Bo


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

love it!!!!! that is one job that is so hard for me.. I have to wake before dawn to catch my birds and put them in the basket...


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Me to, I don't fly mine much for that reason, even if you have all your birds together you could load them all and pick out the ones you want to fly. I tried something like that with cardboard cut the shape of the aviary to get the birds to the other end where i could catch them.


----------



## chayi (May 1, 2010)

Very cool idea i think i will try that out now thinking to do a whole new aviary


----------



## sdymacz (Aug 30, 2010)

I'm getting one! That's a excellent idea for loading, just add pulleys and stabilize the wall for smooth gliding by adding a-frame to it, no more chasing around


----------

